# Windows 7 Virtual PC - Virtueller PC will beim Start immer Passwort vom Win 7 Account haben



## Idefix Windhund (7. April 2011)

Guten Tag Leute,

ich nutze zur Zeit den Virtual PC von Windows 7 Ultimate. Dort habe ich ein XP Pro installiert. Seit ich die Integrationskomponenten installiert habe will der Virtuelle XP PC bei jedem Start von meinem Windows 7 Account ein Passwort haben. Da ich an meinem Privaten PC logischerweise kein Passwort vergebe gibt es auch keins. Ohne Passwort will der Virtuelle PC sich aber nicht zufrieden geben. Ich klicke bei der Anmeldemaske auf Abbrechen und kann dann Normal und uneingeschränkt den Virtuellen PC nutzen. Da ich nicht auf interne Physische Laufwerke Zugreifen möchte nervt mich die Passwort Abfrage schon sehr. Zumal ich ja kein Passwort habe dieses aber nicht Akzeptiert wird.

Gibt es da eine Lösung?


----------



## OctoCore (7. April 2011)

Hast du wirklich ein XP installiert oder hast du das XP genommen, das quasi zum Win7 XP Mode dazu gehört?
Wie auch immer... Bei der Installation wird ein Standarduser erstellt und mit seinen Anmeldeinformationen abgespeichert. Den hast du wohl irgendwie aus dem Gefecht gesetzt, sonst würdest du nicht mit der Anmeldung belästigt.
Schau mal nach, ob der noch existiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (7. April 2011)

Ich habe zur Installation eine Original Windows XP Pro CD-ROM gebraucht. Der sogenannte XP Mode ist bei mir nicht installiert 

Unter Anmeldeinformationen gibt es nichts, ist alles Grau hinterlegt. Und als angemeldeter User bin ich selbstredend den, den ich bei einer Normalen Installation eingerichtet habe.


----------



## OctoCore (7. April 2011)

Yeah, ist schon klar.
Ein von MS geschenktes XP SP3, das vorinstalliert und optimal angepasst wurde und problemfrei rennt, ist echt was für Schattenparker und Frauenversteher. 

Also fragt dich NICHT deine XP-Installazion, sondern der VPC selbst? Scheint so, wenn ich dein erstes Posting richtig deute. Schräg... 
Sieht so aus, als wollte das Teil sich als Administrator anmelden und ist mit dem normalen "Als Administrator ausführen" nicht zufrieden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2011)

Für den Virtual PC von Ultimate gibts extra das XP, das du runter laden kannst, das solltest du dafür auch benutzen, extra eins installieren führt zu Problemen.
Oder den Modus von Ultimate entsorgen und Virtual PC so downloaden und benutzen, ist eh besser.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für den Virtual PC von Ultimate gibts extra das XP, das du runter laden kannst, das solltest du dafür auch benutzen, extra eins installieren führt zu Problemen.
> Oder den Modus von Ultimate entsorgen und Virtual PC so downloaden und benutzen, ist eh besser.


 
Ich finde es schön für dich das du nun der Aktivste Benutzer dieser Woche bist aber Qualität kommt vor Quantität  Soll jetzt keine Beleidigung oder so sein. 
Hintergrund: Ich benutze ABSICHTLICH  nicht den Windows 7 eigenen XP Mode obwohl ich den schon seit längerer Zeit als Installationsdatei aufm PC liegen habe. Grund dafür ist:
- Der XP Mode bereichert sich mit einer Virtuellen HDD die 130GB groß ist. 130GB für Windows XP 
- Im Windows XP Mode liegen die meisten Einstellungen/ Accounts/ ... schon fertig vor. 

Deshalb habe ich ganz klassisch Windows XP Pro via CD installiert. Auch wenn dafür eine Lizenz drauf ging. Die Vorteile gegenüber dem XP Mode Image:
- Während der Installation kann ich meine persönlichen Netzwerkeinstellungen und Accounts einrichten
- Ich kann die Virtuelle Festplatte auf 10GB begrenzen was locker für meine Testzwecke ausreicht. (Die 130GB HDD vom XP Mode lässt sich NICHT verändern, zumindest habe ich aufgehört nach einer Möglichkeit zu suchen)
- Ich kann den Virtuellen PC einrichten ganz wie es mir passt

Ich finde man merkt auf was ich genau hinaus wollte und auf das "Gratis" XP verzichte. 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Yeah, ist schon klar.
> Ein von MS geschenktes XP SP3, das vorinstalliert und optimal angepasst wurde und problemfrei rennt, ist echt was für Schattenparker und Frauenversteher.
> 
> Also fragt dich NICHT deine XP-Installazion, sondern der VPC selbst? Scheint so, wenn ich dein erstes Posting richtig deute. Schräg...
> Sieht so aus, als wollte das Teil sich als Administrator anmelden und ist mit dem normalen "Als Administrator ausführen" nicht zufrieden.


 
Richtig, ist das selbe wie "Wer keine "Ahnung" von PCs hat Spielt Konsole"  So ungefähr.
Ich glaube ich scheine heraus gefunden zu haben wieso sich Virtueller XP PC und die normale Arbeitsumgebung nicht mögen. Laut Einstellungen zum Virtuellen PC wollen sich normale Arbeitsumgebung und Virtueller Pc den "normalen" ... wie hieß das Ding noch mal ... Zwischenspeicher? teilen. Da ich mich nicht Anmelden kann (siehe hierzu nun das Foto was beim Start des VPC erscheint), kann ich nicht zwischen VPC und normaler Arbeitsumgebung hin und her kopieren. Das hat allerdings den Vorteil das bei einem Befall oder Allgemeinen Schaden meine normale Arbeitsumgebung nicht gefährdet ist.  Da nervt halt nur noch diese Anmeldung (Siehe Bild).

Sorry für das große Foto aber auf die schnelle wollte ich es nicht noch schneiden.


----------



## grue (8. April 2011)

Wenn du Windows XP nativ auf Hardware installierst, mußt du nach dem Start Strg-Alt-Entf drücken, um dich anzumelden. Man kann XP in einer Heimumgebung auch anders konfigurien, aber das der Standard. 

Die Maske mit den Anmeldinformationen nimmt dieses Strg-Alt-Entf vorweg. Die Virtuelle Maschine möchte an dieser Stelle einen Lokalen Benutzer mit Passwort. Einen Benutzer gibt es auf XP immer, den lokalen Administrator. Wenn du dem bei der Installation kein Passwort verpaßt hast, ist das leer.

Klicke auf "anderes Konto verwenden" und gib die Anmeldeinformationen für den lokalen Admin der VM ein, und zwar so:

Name_der_VM\Administrator

Das Passwort läßt du leer, wenn du sicher bist, daß keins existiert.

Dann machst du links unten den Haken bei "Anmeldeinformation speichern" und die Eingabemaske erscheint nie wieder, die VM startet, ohne erneut nach Anmeldeinformationen zu fragen.

Übrigens, wenn du besonderen Wert auf die individuelle Konfigurierbarkeit deiner VM legst, rate ich dir zu VirtualBox von Oracle. Dagegen ist VPC von Microsoft echt rudimentär. Du mußt für einen Wechsel die VM auch nicht neu aufsetzen, VirtualBox kann eine VM von VPC importieren. Sinnvollerweise vorher die Integration Features deinstallieren, aber VBox stört sich nicht unbedingt daran. Du mußt dann nur die Gasterweiterungen von VBox noch nachinstallieren.


----------



## OctoCore (8. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> - Ich kann die Virtuelle Festplatte auf 10GB begrenzen was locker für meine Testzwecke ausreicht. (Die 130GB HDD vom XP Mode lässt sich NICHT verändern, zumindest habe ich aufgehört nach einer Möglichkeit zu suchen)



Tja, keine Ahnung, wie ich das mache, aber meine virtuelle XP-Platte ist nur ganz knapp 1,5 GB groß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Anlegen einer Festplatte kann man Typ und Verhalten auswählen. Du hast eben den größten und fettesten Typ genommen, den man anlegen an, anstatt eine dynamische Platte, die so groß ist, wie es dem Inhalt der Platte entspricht.



> Da nervt halt nur noch diese Anmeldung (Siehe Bild).



Jaaaa... okidoki.
Und was hältst du davon, den Kasten für "Anmeldeinformation speichern" anzuhaken?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Tja, keine Ahnung, wie ich das mache, aber meine virtuelle XP-Platte ist nur ganz knapp 1,5 GB groß.
> Beim Anlegen einer Festplatte kann man Typ und Verhalten auswählen. Du hast eben den größten und fettesten Typ genommen, den man anlegen an, anstatt eine dynamische Platte, die so groß ist, wie es dem Inhalt der Platte entspricht.



Du legst dir die Dinge auch so hin wie du es gerade brauchst oder?  Hast du dir mal das Kommentar von quanten... durchgelesen?


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Für den Virtual PC von Ultimate gibts extra das XP, das du runter laden kannst, das solltest du dafür auch benutzen, extra eins installieren führt zu Problemen.
> Oder den Modus von Ultimate entsorgen und Virtual PC so downloaden und benutzen, ist eh besser.


DARAUF habe ich geantwortet! 





> - Der XP Mode bereichert sich mit einer Virtuellen HDD die 130GB groß ist. 130GB für Windows XP


 und eben auch das 





> - Ich kann die Virtuelle Festplatte auf 10GB begrenzen was locker für  meine Testzwecke ausreicht. (Die 130GB HDD vom XP Mode lässt sich NICHT  verändern, zumindest habe ich aufgehört nach einer Möglichkeit zu  suchen)


Das ich meine Festplatten so einrichten kann wie ich gerade lustig bin so was weiß ich schon seit ich das Programm nutze. Da aber der spezielle XP Modus als ein *IMAGE * ausgeliefert wird kann man dort *nicht* selber heraus wählen wie wo was für eine Festplatte man nutzen möchte 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Jaaaa... okidoki.
> Und was hältst du davon, den Kasten für "Anmeldeinformation speichern" anzuhaken?


 Überhaupt nichts da ich dann wieder am Anfang meines Problems stehe. 
Passwort wird verlangt - da kein Passwort vergeben - Kein Passwort vorhanden = kein geht nichts.



grue schrieb:


> Klicke auf "anderes Konto verwenden" und gib die Anmeldeinformationen für den lokalen Admin der VM ein, und zwar so:
> 
> Name_der_VM\Administrator
> 
> ...


 Das habe ich versucht, mit einem Windows 7 Konto, mit dem Virtuellen Konto und dem Administrator Konto alle ohne Passwort und jedes mal gab es das selbe Ergebnis das es ein Passwort will.


----------



## OctoCore (8. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Du legst dir die Dinge auch so hin wie du es gerade brauchst oder?



Yepp, logisch, manchmal schon. In dem Fall nicht.



> Hast du dir mal das Kommentar von quanten... durchgelesen?
> DARAUF habe ich geantwortet!  und eben auch das Das ich meine Festplatten so einrichten kann wie ich gerade lustig bin so was weiß ich schon seit ich das Programm nutze. Da aber der spezielle XP Modus als ein *IMAGE * ausgeliefert wird kann man dort *nicht* selber heraus wählen wie wo was für eine Festplatte man nutzen möchte



Anscheinend schreiben wir ein wenig aneinander vorbei. Ist aber völlig schnurz, das waren nur Nebenbemerkungen zum Thema "Virtuelles XP unter Se7en", die nicht direkt was mit deinem eigentlichen Problem zu tun haben.
Also zieh dich nicht mehr daran hoch, als die Sache wert ist.




> Überhaupt nichts da ich dann wieder am Anfang meines Problems stehe.
> Passwort wird verlangt - da kein Passwort vergeben - Kein Passwort vorhanden = kein geht nichts.



Du hattest nicht erwähnt, dass du überhaupt einen Versuch des Abspeicherns unternommen hast, erfolglos - mit PW oder leer oder was weiß ich- oder nicht.
Dann darfst du dich nicht wundern, das so offensichtlich "einfache" Lösungsvorschläge kommen. 

Du gibst also garnix ein, du klickst nur auf "Abbrechen" , dann gehts weiter. 
Und das war schon immer so, seit der Erstinstallation.
Der XP-Modus will nichts von Win7-Benutzern, sondern den Anmeldenamen des Users (oder Admins), den du *in XP* nutzt. Du musst dem User nur ein PW verpassen. Gib ihm verdammt nochmal ein PW, wenn er keins hat. Das machst du genau einmal - dann hast du deine Ruhe.
Dann weiter im Text... genau das was grue in seinem Post beschreibt.
Wenn du kein PW vergeben willst, warum auch immer nicht, musst du damit leben, denke ich.

Gibt es einen Grund, warum du dich am Ultimate-XP-Modus festklammerst?

Das alte VPC 2007-Paket startet viel flotter, kann aber nicht die XP-Anwendungen wie native Win7-Anwendungen "seamless" auf dem Desktop darstellen. Oder du nimmst ganz was MS-fremdes, wie schon von Anderen vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. April 2011)

Ich habe eine Lösung. Zwar nicht ellegangt aber das Fenster nervt nun nicht mehr. Und zwar habe ich nun unter Einstellungen meines VPCs alle Integrationskomponenten entfernt und seit dem ist Ruhe. Ich dachte nun das ich kein Ton mehr habe und keine USB Laufwerke mehr einbinden kann. Aber alles funktioniert noch. 

Wenn ich das früher schon gewusst hätte


----------

